# Suspension Workflow



## Hoseman1958 (Dec 22, 2014)

I plan to replace shocks, upper and lower ball joints on my '93 Nissan D21 4x4. I've got the passenger side jacked up with a jack supporting the lower control arm. The ball joints are rusted on bad and I have a Ball Joint Separator from Harbor Freight....but it may not fit. I dread taking a hammer to them.....but it will probably have to happen. With all of this said, what is the most sensible way to proceed with this.. Shocks, Upper, then Lower? ...or something different. Any tips on this would be most appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

Cheers, Reggie


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Upper first or Lower first - doesn't matter. The lower are a lot more work, if I remember correctly, so maybe get your feet wet with the uppers.

Ball joints just take good licks with that big hammer (I used a 2.5 lb baby sledge) and that fork separator.

It isn't fun, but it's nothing complex. By the time you're done, you'll understand why the shop charges so much to put those cheap parts on there.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've always just used a big hammer and gave a few, well-placed "whacks" with the nut loose to break them loose. Do this with the suspension hanging so there is tension on them to help break them loose. Soaking beforehand with some rust penetrant doesn't hurt, either. Stick with quality parts; it's tough to beat Moog when it comes to suspension parts and they are worth a few $ more for them. Rockauto has them at a descent price. If you are looking for a stock shock replacement, go with KYB GR2/Excels.


----------



## Hoseman1958 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Do I need to remove hub, rotor and knuckle?*








[/URL][/IMG]SMJ, thanks for your reply. Using both a hammer and a ball joint removal tool from Harbor Freight, I got both upper and lower on passenger side to break. Unfortunately, I see no way to get the Lower Ball joint through the knuckle because the grease seal for the axel boot has got it hemmed in. Do I have to remove hub, captor, rotor and knuckle to get it off? Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers, Reggie:crying:


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks like you are lifting it from the A-pillar arm.

You need to lift it from the frame and let the A-pillar hang free.

Hellova time to tell you if you don't have another lift, though. You might need to stick some blocks/bricks under the frame so you can let off of the A-pillar.

(not sure if A-pillar is the official term, but that's what I'm calling it)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jp2code said:


> It looks like you are lifting it from the A-pillar arm.
> 
> You need to lift it from the frame and let the A-pillar hang free.
> 
> ...


You have to support under the lower A-arm because of the torsion spring tension on it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Autozone has the R&R in their repair guides, but from the looks of what you have, you may have to remove the hub and either slide the half-shaft through enough to give you enough clearance or remove the knuckle assembly completely. Their procedure doesn't mention that step:

http://www.autozone.com/repairinfo/...Nissan+Pick-ups+and+Pathfinder+1989-1995-null


----------



## Hoseman1958 (Dec 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> Autozone has the R&R in their repair guides, but from the looks of what you have, you may have to remove the hub and either slide the half-shaft through enough to give you enough clearance or remove the knuckle assembly completely. Their procedure doesn't mention that step:
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/repairinfo/...Nissan+Pick-ups+and+Pathfinder+1989-1995-null


SMJ, Thank you as always for a "dead on reckoning" of what needed to be done....which is to remove the knuckle. In the process of doing this I learned how to do the inner and outer wheel bearings, rotor, and a bunch of other stuff that is not "advertised" anywhere....especially not in the repair manual. I did passenger side today and tomorrow will torque it and start on the driver's side. This video on youtube was a tremendous help: 



 I wouldn't have had the courage to do this if I hadn't watched it about 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Hoseman1958 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Snap Ring*



smj999smj said:


> Autozone has the R&R in their repair guides, but from the looks of what you have, you may have to remove the hub and either slide the half-shaft through enough to give you enough clearance or remove the knuckle assembly completely. Their procedure doesn't mention that step:
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/repairinfo/...Nissan+Pick-ups+and+Pathfinder+1989-1995-null


SMJ, I don't understand how to push the CV joint outward enough to see the groove for the snap rings. I have put the hub cover back on and am able to move the hubs from free to locked, but the snap rings are not in the groove. I would be grateful to hear of a good way to push the axle out so that I can put these snap rings on correctly.

Thank you, Reggie


----------

